# Funny thread (slightly M3 related from the B5 board)



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

About a guy who tried racing an M3 and just wound up toasting his clutch, followed by 3 pages of VW people co-miserating him, berating him, and generally pointing out the futility of racing against BMWs. 
http://www.clubb5.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=73830&sid=2edb41308c903b8a16e348f4a4247d59

I thought some of the comments were pretty funny.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Josh (PA) said:


> About a guy who tried racing an M3 and just wound up toasting his clutch, followed by 3 pages of VW people co-miserating him, berating him, and generally pointing out the futility of racing against BMWs.
> http://www.clubb5.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=73830&sid=2edb41308c903b8a16e348f4a4247d59
> 
> I thought some of the comments were pretty funny.


I have more respect for the VW driver than the punk in the M3....he deserves a beating....man....whats all this crap about racing...if you like to RACE..go to a track...and do it..dont do it on the street!!!...PUNKS!!!!


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Also, let me add one more thing. The M3 punk has quite an unfair advantage, challenging a less suited car for speed and acceleration. The M3 Putts should get into the same passat and then challenge him. Its like bringing a gun to a knife fight.

He obviously has such low self esteem that he needs to show off his goods, or just immature, another fact is that the VW driver actually entertained this moron to a game where the VW driver didnt even have a good hand to play with.

Overall, they shouldnt do such a thing on public streets, it makes em look foolish. So the VW driver got this clutch burnt and soon the M3 driver will have his hood in the rear of another vehicle. Hows that for a Happy Ending.


----------

